# Grant's Tomb Criterium in Manhatta March 19th



## ebroil (Feb 10, 2003)

*Grant's Tomb Criterium in Manhattan March 19th - P/1/2 field!*

Hello,

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Grant's Tomb criterium will be held on March 19th this year, and in addition to the Men's 3/4 and Women's 1/2/3/4 fields, due to popular request we will be having a Men's P/1/2 race as well.

This is a fast, moderately technical criterium with excellent scenery, and we (Columbia Cycling) pride ouselves on making sure that it's always very well run.

The fields usually fill up, so you might want to preregister if you're interested.

For more information, check out the flier at www.columbia.edu/cu/cycling

Thanks alot.

Eric


----------



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

what time does the race start?


----------



## velocity (Apr 18, 2002)

paba said:


> what time does the race start?


8:00 AM
40 minutes
USCF Women 1/2/3/4*
$500 purse, 10 deep

To Follow
50 minutes
USCF Men 3/4
$650 purse, 12 deep

To Follow
60 minutes
USCF Men P/1/2
$850 purse, 12 deep

11:00 AM
50 minutes
Collegiate Women A
ECCC Points

To Follow
60 minutes
Collegiate Men A
ECCC Points

To Follow
40 minutes
Collegiate Women B
ECCC Points

To Follow
50 minutes
Collegiate Men B
ECCC Points

To Follow
40 minutes
Collegiate Men C
ECCC Points

To Follow
30 minutes
Collegiate Men D
ECCC Points

More more details http://www.columbia.edu/cu/cycling/2005_GT_Flyer.htm


----------

